# Hurst set!!!!!!!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

What would be cooler than a Hurst set?

Hemi Dart
Olds 442
S/C Rambler
SS AMX
Hairy Olds

I'm sure there's lots I'm leaving out, but you get the idea.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

... and a Linda Vauhn (sic?) dioramma to go with it.  

GP


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

'70 Chrysler 300H!

Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Please ignore this. I place wrong message in wrong place. 

Wes


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

How about some of the Hurst pace cars with the large shifter on the trunk and Linda Vaughn waving to the crowd.

PS I second the '70 Chrysler 300H.


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

buzzinhornet said:


> ... and a Linda Vauhn (sic?) dioramma to go with it.
> 
> GP



Saw her at the York show a couple years ago. Still cant figure out why she doesn't topple over.


----------



## WRR (Jul 24, 2006)

Typical  
What about a Euro set - its a small world now you no

sit up-n-beg Ford Pop
Anglia
Vauxall Cresta
Escort
Fiat 500
and
CAPRI


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WRR said:


> Typical
> What about a Euro set - its a small world now you no
> 
> sit up-n-beg Ford Pop
> ...


What about Gerry Marshalls Vauxhall Firenza or the Rover 3500 from the old BTCC?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

WRR said:


> Typical
> What about a Euro set - its a small world now you no
> 
> sit up-n-beg Ford Pop
> ...


Ahh.. But which Capri?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I sell alot of Oldsmobile restoration decals. And when I list Oldsmobile toys on ebay I always do good. A set of Hurst slot cars (Olds/AMC) would be fantastic! I'd kill for a slot of a Rebel Machine, thats always been one of my favorte cars. 

So what about a Hurst 71 Grand Prix lol

-- Elliot


----------

